# CAT or CATless??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Aside from not needing a tune to turn off the rear O2 sensor if you have CAT's, what benefit will there be for NOT having CAT's?? Approx how much HP gain, if any, can be expected from having CATless long tubes ?? Does it affect the sound ??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A few extra ponies. More rasp. Much louder.


----------

